# brightest possible bulb for 2d to 3c conversion



## mesa232323 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just converted a 2d to 3c with some rechargeables. I already tried using mag 2cell bulbs and I flashed them after one day. I used 3 cell and it wasnt cutting it. I just tried a kpr102 (2.4v 900ma 1.3mscp) bulb. I want the brightest possible incan bulb without having to replaced it every 2 minutes of use. I not expecting to have long life out of the bulb.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 10, 2008)

You need a couple 3aa to D adapters so you can run a 9 volt bulb in there like the 6D mag bulb. Then you can upgrade to an aluminum reflector and glass lens and get an ROP low bulb. Then you can get a high temp socket kit and 2 D-LIion cells and rock bi-pin hotwire bulbs! Just a thought.


----------



## mesa232323 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks but I already have a mag64. Just trying to stick with the 3c setup.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 10, 2008)

I answered an identical question in September, so here is a link to my answer:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207814


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 10, 2008)

why not get a 3c mag?


----------



## flashburn72 (Dec 10, 2008)

The 103 xenon bulb likes to be overdriven. I think you can push it to 6 volts.
Just kinda hard to find. look at your local radio shack they may have them. I have run them with 4 c no problem.


----------



## mesa232323 (Dec 21, 2008)

well I just picked up the gh88 its a 2.2v 1.9amp bulb and I will post what I find when it is overdriven to 3.6 volts.


----------



## waddup (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a $25 terallux dropin in 1 of my mags, it is good. 20 x brighter than the stock bulb.better runtime and life.

turns a basically to dim to be useful ever mag into a useful tool.


----------



## Paul5M (Dec 22, 2008)

mesa232323 said:


> well I just picked up the gh88 its a 2.2v 1.9amp bulb and I will post what I find when it is overdriven to 3.6 volts.


----------



## mesa232323 (Dec 22, 2008)

Paul5M said:


>


 Thanks u saved me $5.85


----------



## Nubo (Dec 23, 2008)

This looks potentially viable. At least it's not quite as severe an overvolt as a 2.2V lamp would be.....

http://www.servicelighting.com/EiKo-40052-HPR52-T3-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulb

Although that other lamp, at 1.9 low-voltage amps must have a fairly stout filament.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 23, 2008)

Nubo said:


> This looks potentially viable. At least it's not quite as severe an overvolt as a 2.2V lamp would be.....
> 
> http://www.servicelighting.com/EiKo-40052-HPR52-T3-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulb


 
I tried precisely this, an HPR52, in a 3D torch with 3 NiCad D cells about a year ago.

I figured that being a 2.8V bulb, and since rested NiCads will only deliver 3.6V, it wouldn't be too much of a stretch, as 3.6/2.8 = 29% overdrive, not too extreme. The bulb was expensive (well over $10), fitted batteries, checked everything, switched on and



Just

like

that.

My answer in my post #4 above remains the brightest possible 3-cell PR bulb, IMHO.


----------



## mesa232323 (Dec 26, 2008)

I might have to go check out that xpr103. I am using a krypton 3 cell mag bulb with 3 nicad


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 26, 2008)

There aren't really that much low voltage incan bulbs. Three cell configurations are mostly LED configs. But since it's the Incan forum I won't touch that subject .

I have both a P7 and a 1185. I prefer the color of the 1185, but I love the P7's runtime.

But isn't it just easier to switch to a 6AA config or a 2x18650? Then there would be plenty of options.


----------



## mesa232323 (Jan 2, 2009)

no money


----------



## Howecollc (Feb 18, 2009)

mesa232323 said:


> well I just picked up the gh88 its a 2.2v 1.9amp bulb and I will post what I find when it is overdriven to 3.6 volts.


If you already purchased the Reflectalite GH88 bulb, instead of overdriving it, why not try it out with 2 cells (either D alkalines short term, C rechargeables with an improvised metal spacer, or D rechargeables if you have any) and see what it looks like. Running at spec voltage it's still higher wattage (4.2watts) than any of the other bulbs mentioned so far, including the H-26P. 

If you've already tried this and it didn't live up to expectations, then you may want to try the "absolute brightest possible 3-cell PR bulb" which is the Carley 606 (3.7v 1.7amp 6.3 watt) which they market for rechargeable lights. I know of no easy way to obtain one of these other than walking into the shop in Los Angeles; but I noticed you are in Bakersfield, so possibly you might get to LA sometime. 

The next brightest option is the KPR139 (3.85v 1.32amp 5.08watt), followed by the KPR130 (3.85v 1.2amp 4.62watt). These 2 bulbs can often be located at wholesale lighting supply warehouses for less than $2 each, thereby avoiding on-line shipping charges. 

I have included links below to all of these bulbs for reference. If Al Bundy doesn't come back to this thread, hopefully this information will at least benefit any future inquiries into this most basic of mods.

Carley 606 http://www.carleylamps.com/star.htm

KPR139 http://www.servicelighting.com/EiKo-40057-KPR139-B3-5-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulb

KPR130 http://www.servicelighting.com/EiKo-40055-KPR130-B3-5-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulb


----------



## kz1000s1 (Feb 18, 2009)

2 cell bulbs in a 3 cell light is pushing too hard. Once you get up to 4 cell lights and larger you can use bulbs for one cell less.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 18, 2009)

Using two
A123
Emolie 26700
AW C cells
or anything that can handle 5 amps at 7.2 Volts at the battery should give you 7.1 volts at the bulb.
Then with a PR. to bi pin adapter you can run a 5761, (search on 5761) Torch lumens are 65% of bulb lumens, keep that in mind when comparing. The 5761 at 7.1 Volts at the bulb will be just under 900 torch lumes, @ 1336 bulb lumens!
That is more light than an 1185 or ROP.
Because you can achieve this with two cells I usually build these lights with charging jacks. This is a 3C and 2C examples:


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 19, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> If you already purchased the Reflectalite GH88 bulb, instead of overdriving it, why not try it out with 2 cells (either D alkalines short term, C rechargeables with an improvised metal spacer, or D rechargeables if you have any) and see what it looks like. Running at spec voltage it's still higher wattage (4.2watts) than any of the other bulbs mentioned so far, including the H-26P.
> 
> If you've already tried this and it didn't live up to expectations, then you may want to try the "absolute brightest possible 3-cell PR bulb" which is the Carley 606 (3.7v 1.7amp 6.3 watt) which they market for rechargeable lights. I know of no easy way to obtain one of these other than walking into the shop in Los Angeles; but I noticed you are in Bakersfield, so possibly you might get to LA sometime.
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou. I will get ahold of a carly 606. By the way I never attempted to overdrive the gh88. It did put out slightly more light than a mag 2 cell bulb overdriven by 3 nicd cells.


----------



## Howecollc (Feb 20, 2009)

mesa232323

I saw in a different post of yours that you compared the output of the GH88 to maybe a 4 or 5 cell Mag. Were you running it on 2 NiCd cells or on 2 D alkalines? If you’ve not tried it on 2 alkalines yet, I wonder if you would mind doing so and reporting if the GH88 is as bright for maybe a full 5 minute runtime on the alkalines as it is for 5 minutes on the NiCds. I’ve wanted to get some of these bulbs to put in a couple of old chrome 2 cell lights that my Mom keeps in drawers around her house, just to update them to a somewhat more modern standard. Obviously the way these lights would be sitting around for years with little use, NiCds wouldn’t be maintenance free the way alkalines are. The problem is, the current draw of that bulb on paper looks to be too much for alkalines for any amount of time longer than just flashing the light for short intervals. I’d like to know if in the real world the alkalines can run the bulb for 5 minutes without dimming any more than your NiCds dim in 5 minutes. And also, if the bulb is the same brightness at startup on either type of battery. You’re the only guy I’ve seen who actually has this bulb in hand. I’ve considered ordering some from Reflectalite for a while but if they don’t work well with alkalines, that’s a deal breaker. I would much appreciate the help.


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 20, 2009)

I actually have a chrome mag with a gh88 and a alkalines and another with nimh. The alkalines seem to do fine. For some reason maybe because the lower resistance the nimh seem to be a tad brighter than the alkaline.:shrug: I would prefer to keep the stock mag bulb if you plan to use it as a emergency light because of how much more current it draws. You would cut the runtime in half when the bulb doesnt really seem to be twice as bright. But for your question, it still is bright.


----------



## Howecollc (Feb 20, 2009)

mesa232323

Thanks for that info. What kind of son would I be if I hadn’t set my Mom up with a MagCharger years ago? It’s the workhorse; and I got her a G2 to go by the bed, which she loves. These chromies are just old vintage lights that she’s had for years, wouldn’t think of throwing away, and keeps stashed in places for short term emergencies like when the lights go out while you’re on the toilet.


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 20, 2009)

From my other post I  the 2 cell bulbs 3 times because I am hard headed like that. 

Those people that sell the carly 606 are kinda hard to reach by email. I bet they dont do small orders.


----------



## Howecollc (Feb 22, 2009)

I wasn't giving you a hard time about the bulbs, AB. I threw it in the other thread as an inside joke. I have seen several posts here that seem to indicate that Carley has a $50 minimum order for shipping. On the Carley website they say: "Professional Police, Firefighters and Special Forces prefer and request Carley Lamps for their flashlights". Where are these people buying these lamps? It makes me think you can probably walk into the shop and get them, if you're in LA. This is why I mentioned the KPR 139 and 130 bulbs before; they're easier to get locally. Try Kern Electric Distributors in Bakersfield at 661-327-9716; ask if they carry or can get Eiko brand miniature flashlight bulbs. Tell them you want Eiko# 40057 - KPR139 bulb. It's not much less wattage than the Carley, and won't make you cry if it doesn't last long.


----------

